# Is my female carrying fry?



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

I am fairly new with the cichlid keeping. Have a fully stocked tank, a little overstocked to prevent aggression. Just got a male cynotilapia afra and 2 females. One female looks to have a small bulge under the mouth area and when I feed she swims around like she's going to eat but doesn't. Has been acting normal, not sick-like and I just can't tell if she's carrying eggs or not.

I am not set-up to separate her so I expect if I do get fry they will be eaten. I guess I'm ok with that . . . . :?

I just would like to know what signs to look for . . . .

I've only had them about a week. Is it possible that she was carrying eggs before I got her?

I'm wanting this to be a learning experience and maybe in the future be prepared to separate but not sure what to look for . . . .


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

it could be that she is carrying eggs before you got her. sign to look is like she is chewing gum, her throut area will be swellon and a pic or two will be great to so we can really help out.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It's better to have 3-4 females per male. 
It sounds like she *could* be holding eggs/fry & *could* have been when you got her. If they came from a species only tank & if you don't think it's likely another species in your tank mixed with her, you *could* try to save some fry without separating her.
What size is the tank & how many other fish are in it (species & sex if known included)? We could give you some info on trying to save some of the fry, if you'd like. It could be a cheap way to add more female cyno. afra :wink: .


----------



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

My tank size is 75 gal, and this is what is currently in there. For the most part is is relatively harmonious:

3 Cynotilapia afra "red top" (1 male, 2 females)
2 Juvie venustus (sex still unk)
2 OB peacocks (sex unk)
3 Yellow labs (1 for sure male, maybe 2, the third is too soon to tell)
1 Jacobfreibergi (male)
2 Aulonocara stuartgranti (males)
2 Juvies pseudotropheus "acei" (sex unk)
1 Pseudotropheus flavus (male)
1 Pseudotropheus demansoni (male)
1 Melanochromis labrosus (male) 
3 Julidochromis marieri (unk)

I have noticed that the female in question has not been opening her mouth at all. As "soulpride" mentioned that they sometimes look like they're chewing gum. I noticed that a couple of days ago and I thought that it looked like she was chewing tobacco, same thing. But since I've been looking many times per day, she really doesn't open her mouth at all and seems to periodically shake her head a little. Now I don't see the chewing like I did, maybe because she sees me staring at her 

Comparing her to the other female. Comparing the outline of her head to the other I can definitely see a difference, not really noticeable unless you're looking for something like this . . .

Haven't had time to take pics but will hopefully by the end of the week . . . .

I do not know if they came from a species only tank. Got them mail order from one of the reputable dealers noted on this forum so possibly she did come from a species only tank :-?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Holy geez that's a lot of species in one 75g tank. That's also about 20 fish that will get at least 100".

Now, the size I'm not sure about being okay in a 75 for cichlids.. I'm used to the 1"/gallon rule. I know mbuna need to be over crowded a little. But you have quite a few non-mbuna in there too (unless I'm wrong).


----------



## BusterBird (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah, I found out about the venustus after I bought them. The guy at my LFS did not tell me that they got to about 10" each so they will be looking for a new home . . . . That kinda upset me afterward and my LFS doesn't give refunds . . . so I may just give them back and take the loss . . .

That's about 20" that I can take away.

Yeah I've done the math and it doesn't look good when they've all reached their full size . . .

Yeah, there are some haps too . . . .

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The 1" rule does not apply to cichlids at all.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Is there a size/gallon rule for cichlids?
Or is it more species/inch?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's more like male(s) per square yard. Meant as a joke, but I guess it isn't really so far off.


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

how i tell is if when i feed them and she dosent eat that is a good sign she holding :thumb:


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

I have the same situation with one of my chiclids. Just bought her, and she looks swollen in the mouth and will not eat. What was the outcome of you holding female. I have a small tank I could move mine into, it that recomended?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Not knowing how long she's been holding, you may want to move her over and let her spit normally.

If you've stripped a momma and/or tumbled egg/fry, you should be fine.

Otherwise, I would wait. (I'm not ready to tumble but I have stripped once and it's interesting).


----------

